

Feedback For Recruiters - jenius
http://blog.jenius.me/post/30249602628/feedback-for-recruiters

======
nicvee
you're so damn right! Every day, week - always the same story... There is a
new recruiting platform, which has a more efficient and personal way to adress
the right potentials for their open jobs! Check ist Out @ mercurypuzzle.com

